# Kaia Gerber walks the Runway at Chanel Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2018 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 23, 2018 (7x)



## Mandalorianer (23 Jan. 2018)

​


----------



## queenbey12345 (18 Mai 2018)

Not a fan of the dress.


----------

